# My Eclectus Parrots



## Lars K (Sep 12, 2007)

Took some shots of my New Guinea Eclectus Parrots.
They are 2 3/4 years old.


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 12, 2007)

OHh i like it  hehe i have a male... Dmn nosiy though.


----------



## noidea (Sep 12, 2007)

oh so pretty i love the females colours but don't seem to see many around always the males. great looking birds. my pop breeds alexanderines and ringnecks, i've tried conning him into getting eclectus or black cockatoo's but he won't (bugger)


----------



## Lars K (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 



Snow1369 said:


> OHh i like it  hehe i have a male... Dmn nosiy though.



Hehe, yes, indeed!!!


----------



## Miss B (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow Lars :shock:

They are beautiful! The bright colours are so cartoonish, they look awesome 

Is this a breeding pair?


----------



## scorps (Sep 12, 2007)

i hate it how you can have extic birds but not reps i no some poepel dont like exotics but i love em and would vote to alow them and keep them any day


----------



## Miss B (Sep 12, 2007)

Lars is in Germany.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 12, 2007)

yes im with u scorps, id liek to have some land turtles from america,,, nice birds, can they speak


----------



## nickamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Your parrots are so cute! 

Pssst...come to Australia, we have some cool birds here too.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow!! What gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## snakeman 93 (Sep 13, 2007)

they are beautiful but what about the snakes since your from germany


----------



## dragozz (Sep 13, 2007)

The female is not over 2 years but, she looks like a baby from the beak colour... How old is she? How much do they go for in Germany?


----------



## Lars K (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments!!!   



> Is this a breeding pair?



No, and I don't have a "breeding licence".



> can they speak?



No, but they can whistle and make many funny noises!



> Pssst...come to Australia, we have some cool birds here too.



Hehe, yes, I would love to come to Australia and discover all 
the beauty of this continent!!!! 



> what about the snakes since your from germany



Well, I kept many snakes in the past.
At the moment I've only got Morelia bredli, Morelia spilota cheynei, 
Lampropeltis alterna "blairi", Thamnophis sirtalis tetrataenia and 
Lampropeltis pyromelana pyromelana.



> she looks like a baby from the beak colour... How old is she?



Yes, I know this is very weird!
She's 2 3/4 years now and the color change is very very slow.



> How much do they go for in Germany?



Well, you can get them now for about 880 Australian Dollars.
That's the cheapest price here. 
And then up to 1.300 $.


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 21, 2007)

your male looks almost identical to my boy 'peanut'. (my 4yr old son named him)
he is still a baby, ive only just finished weaning him!!!!
he has the same cheeky look as yours, but a little bit more black on his beak and red on his sides.

does yours scream for attention whenever you walk past or say hello??


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 22, 2007)

They look beautiful, I love parrots. 
My family has a cockatiel and he gives the same curious look when you take pictures of him.


----------

